# GRF Mod-129 + GHRP-2:   Taken with or without meals?



## Landmonster (May 10, 2013)

It seems that GRF Mod-129 + GHRP-2 is the most popular hgh peptide stack for research.

Questions:

What is the minimum time between dosings that is acceptable? 
Is it optimal to ingest these peptides at the same time of meals, or in between?    (i.e., Immediately before food, immediately after food, 1-2 hours before food, 1-2 hours after food, etc).
What are the pros and cons of ingesting these peptides with food, or specifically, foods that cause an insulin or blood sugar spike?


----------



## Magnus82 (May 14, 2013)

Alpha, the resident doc at PM, had serum tests done fasted and while having a full stomach.   There was no difference between the two.  As far as timing, 3 hours is ideal.


----------



## chrisr116 (May 14, 2013)

I used cjc no dac and ghrp2 for a few months, and I can attest to the fact that having to try to take it on an empty stomach and wait 20 mins 3x a day will get old fast.  If you can take it any time you want, it will make running those peps a lot more enjoyable (or at least a little less pain in the ass).


----------



## LuKiFeR (May 14, 2013)

i ran ghrp2/hexarelin/cjc no dac for 3 mnths or so. i started fasting....then read it doesnt matter...so i did it whenever. every 3 hrs.  
1st -upon wakin...then every 3hrs.  

worked great


----------

